# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  hair loss and birth control?

## madmaria

Has anyone noticed a correspondence between going on birth control & hair loss? My hair started thinning out about a year and a half ago, right around when I went on birth control. Is it possible that these are related? Has anyone else had this experience?

Thanks!

----------

